# Ricoh ap3800 Error Code Sc556



## myrfin (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a Ricoh ap3800c working well. Suddenly showed Error Code SC556. I did the usual switch on /off with no change. I have checked for loose bits of paper.
The service manual suggests that there is a loose pressure roller thermistor, or a loose connection or replacing the fusing unit. I put a fusing unit from a working machine with the thought that the first two would be fixed with another fusing unit, but the error remains. Can anyone help?
Regards Myrfin


----------

